# aftermarket radio q



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

I have been looking at after market radios, only because of the MP3 thing. I see there are ones now with USB outlets on the face, which is very cool. Pop in a thumb drive and away you go with thousands of songs!! The radio I like will require me to cut the factory harness and splice in the other, not to mention needing some other device to keep the sterring wheel controls functioning. Has anyone done this? I have looked on Crutchfield, whom I like because they are very thorough and knowledgable. I'm thinking due to the car being from Aus. any radio I get will need the harness altered. I could this, it's not a question of the difficulty, just wanted some opinions.

Grazie!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

There is a thread about integrating an ipod into the stock radio.
http://www.gtoforum.com/f41/video-seamless-full-ipod-integration-stock-head-unit-22024/


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

Thats pretty cool! I appreciate the info! Thanks! I really wouldnt want the external device thing going on. The JVC radio and interface for the steering wheel is about $325, which I feel is fine. I was just curious if anyone has done the aftermarket thing and encountered any problems.



After thinking about it, that may be a nice way to go  There is the space below the ashtray to leave the ipod in. I just may do this! the cool thing is keeping the factory deck in place!! I would have to buy the ipod and the interface, so cost would probably be about the same.

Thanks Rukee!


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Don't cut the factory harness. Use an adapter that connects the aftermarket radio to the factory harness. The steering wheel control adapter works fine. The only 'problem' I encountered was that the audio stuff doesn't show on the dash, i.e., volume up/down, track number, etc. I can live with (or without) that. I don't care for the USB on the front. You end up with a thumb drive sticking out. My stereo has a USB cable that I've routed into the glove box


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

HP11 said:


> Don't cut the factory harness. Use an adapter that connects the aftermarket radio to the factory harness. The steering wheel control adapter works fine. The only 'problem' I encountered was that the audio stuff doesn't show on the dash, i.e., volume up/down, track number, etc. I can live with (or without) that. I don't care for the USB on the front. You end up with a thumb drive sticking out. My stereo has a USB cable that I've routed into the glove box


 What kind of unit did you put in? I am looking at a JVC and the Crutchfield website says I will need to cut the harness. Did yours come with this harness? I have purchased from Crutchfield before and the adapter harness was a direct fit, but my car was a US vehicle.

Thanks!!


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Mine is a Clarion DUZ385SAT. You don't have to cut the harness. The same adapter I used would fit a JVC and plug into the car's harness. The number of the adapter is VWH-1000.


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

HP11 said:


> Mine is a Clarion DUZ385SAT. You don't have to cut the harness. The same adapter I used would fit a JVC and plug into the car's harness. The number of the adapter is VWH-1000.



Cool! Thank u! I am thinking about doing the ipod interface, but I will have this harness # and if I go with the new unit, I will speak directly to a tech and make sure I get it!

Ya know I just looked up your Clarion and Crutchfield says I would have to cut the harness for that install as well. Thanks for the info!! I may go with your unit.  Where did you buy your unit, or better where did you get the harness?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I got the harness at Best Buy. You can find them at just about anywhere that does installs or sells car audio. I don't know why Crutchfield talks about cutting the harness. This adapter will work on just about any aftermarket stereo.


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

HP11 said:


> I got the harness at Best Buy. You can find them at just about anywhere that does installs or sells car audio. I don't know why Crutchfield talks about cutting the harness. This adapter will work on just about any aftermarket stereo.


 Much thanks!! looking like that Clarion is the one!


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

The Clarion I have is okay. Better than the OEM stereo but not very 'high end'. You can use just about any double DIN unit you choose based on the features you want. I chose the Clarion because it was inexpensive. The adapter looks like this:








Like I said, it will adapt virtually any unit to the factory harness.


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

HP11 said:


> The Clarion I have is okay. Better than the OEM stereo but not very 'high end'. You can use just about any double DIN unit you choose based on the features you want. I chose the Clarion because it was inexpensive. The adapter looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thats the one crutchfield shows included with the unit. You just spliced the ends to the one that goes to the unit and that plug goes directly into the factory harness. correct?

Actually upon further inspection, the Crutchfield harness looks a little narrower. Anyway i will get it figured out! I really appreciate all you input HP! Very cool of you!


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Cobra126 said:


> Thats the one crutchfield shows included with the unit. You just spliced the ends to the one that goes to the unit and that plug goes directly into the factory harness. correct?
> 
> Actually upon further inspection, the Crutchfield harness looks a little narrower.


Yes, I just soldered and shrinkwrapped the wires to the one that goes with the stereo and plugged it into the factory harness and it works fine. Not sure about the Crutchfield harness but if you get the one with the number I mentioned earlier you should be fine. Hooking up steering wheel controls is another matter. That took a little more work but those work fine also. Had to program each button individually but that's all in the instructions that come with it.


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

HP11 said:


> Yes, I just soldered and shrinkwrapped the wires to the one that goes with the stereo and plugged it into the factory harness and it works fine. Not sure about the Crutchfield harness but if you get the one with the number I mentioned earlier you should be fine. Hooking up steering wheel controls is another matter. That took a little more work but those work fine also. Had to program each button individually but that's all in the instructions that come with it.


 Cool! I just bought the right harness on eBay for $1! Gonna get that baby ordered in the next day or 2!

Thanks again!! :cheers


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

*Damn how did i miss this thread ??*


----------



## cdr5y7 (Nov 16, 2009)

i know this is an older thread but anyone have any problems after a while of having the new radios installed? iv read a few people had their car kinda freak out and had to have the computer reset? thanks


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Mine has been in the car about 6 months with no problems. Install it proprely and you won't have any problems.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

cdr5y7 said:


> i know this is an older thread but anyone have any problems after a while of having the new radios installed? iv read a few people had their car kinda freak out and had to have the computer reset? thanks


That sounds like a 1/2 fast install.


----------

